# HDR Shootout 13............ let's see if you're lucky!



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2011)

Thirteen has always been considered 'unluckly'.......

So let's make HDRSO #13 a bit more interesting.......... with a devilish twist.



Click here for _one single NEF image_.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Let's see what you can do with it!







(Ain't I a little devil?!!?)


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 17, 2011)

[/url]
D7K_1594 copy by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SensePhoto (Apr 17, 2011)

i went with more of a natural look 




Picture (1 of 1).jpg by Anton Bachuk, on Flickr


----------



## dandaman15 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ill give a try. Ive never really done HDR before. Especially with one image. Any tips on the best way to get one Raw to look HDR?


----------



## Davor (Apr 17, 2011)

I would have liked ColldFires edit if there was more green, so im going with RockStar's for now maybe just toning down the blue would help. *http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/86651.html*


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 17, 2011)

lol.  yea, I had toned down the blue in lightroom, then it came back in photoshop and forgot to re-tone it down again....


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 18, 2011)

Check out this bitchin' Kodachrome slide i found from the 1940's!


----------



## Provo (Apr 18, 2011)

My edit  does it make me lucky?






Strictly Photoshop+Nik+Topaz+


----------



## nos33 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just threw in the logo for craps and giggles.  the pic just reminded me of the default background for windows xp

photoshop and photomatix.


----------



## nos33 (Apr 18, 2011)

and i dont know where the green is coming from in your guys pics.  i guess i am just blind


----------



## Provo (Apr 18, 2011)

nos33 said:


> and i dont know where the green is coming from in your guys pics.  i guess i am just blind



I added the green hehe I didn't see it present in the image.


----------



## nos33 (Apr 18, 2011)

i was sure you added it but was wondering where rockstar got it from.  I could not see any kind of green in the original.   I might just start my own shootout challenge with one or two of mine


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 18, 2011)

Its in there.  You just have to pull it out.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 18, 2011)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Check out this bitchin' Kodachrome slide i found from the 1940's!



Looks more like Ektachrome to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 19, 2011)

Created -4, -2, +2 and +4 EVs
Luminance
Profile 3
Pregamma 1.000
Contrast Factor 0.500
Saturation Factor 1.200
Detail Factor 6.000

Slight brightening in GIMP.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this bitchin' Kodachrome slide i found from the 1940's!
> ...



Hmm, I agree.
Ektachrome is bluer.
Kodachrome is warmer.

<< Note the color stripe on the film labels for those who remember >>


----------

